# Zander und Barsch in Linz und Umgebung



## roman (16. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute!

Da ich nächstes Jahr wieder etwas mehr Zeit finden werde um angeln zu gehen wollte ich die Oberösterreicher unter euch fragen ob ihr Tipps zu guten Raubfischgewässern rund um Linz habt. Ich bin schon seit langem auf der Suche nach einem geeigenten Gewässer, bin aber leider bis jetzt auf keinen grünen Zweig gekommen #c. Ich hatte viele Jahre die Lizenz am Pichlingersee, Erfolge auf Zander, Barsch und Hecht waren aber nur sehr vereinzelt. Danach hab ich auf die Donau (Nibelungenbrücke bzw. Steinmetzplatzl stromaufwärts) gewechselt. Ansich ein super Gewässer mit guten Bestand, nur leider komm ich mit der monotonen Flussbeschaffenheit und der teils starken Strömung nur schwer zurecht. Hat vlt jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Gewässer?

Ihr würdet mir sehr weiterhelfen wenn ihr eine Empfehlung für ein Gewässer mit gutem Raubfischbestand hättet, fließend oder stehend ist eigentlich egal.

lg roman


----------



## flati (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zander und Barsch in Linz und Umgebung*

Hallo,

hatte früher (bis vor ca. 5 Jahren) unter anderem immer die Karte vom Linzer Hafen und bin dort sehr viel fischen gewesen. Habe dort immer große Barsche gefangen, aber die meisten Zander waren unter Maß.
Wie der Hafen jetzt ist weiß ich nicht, wird sich aber Punkto Raubfisch nicht soviel geändert haben.
Werde mir heuer wieder eine Fischerkarte nehmen, vielleicht auch die Donau - mal schauen.

lg


----------



## roman (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zander und Barsch in Linz und Umgebung*

hi flati!

danke für deine Antwort, du meinst wahrscheinlich eh den Winterhafen oder? Wie hast du da immer auf Barsche bzw Zander gefischt? 

Das Problem mit untermaßigen Zandern hatte ich mit dem Recht Steinmetzplatzl (stromaufwärts nach der Nibelungenbrücke) stromaufwärts auch. Hier ist ansich auch ein echt guter Zanderbestand vorhanden nur leider war der Großteil zu klein bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen.

Könntest du persönlich den Hafen empfehlen wenn man es fast ausschließlich auf Raubfische (speziell Zander und Barsch) abgesehn hat?

lg und einen guten Rutsch


----------



## flati (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Zander und Barsch in Linz und Umgebung*

Habe den Hafen seit 5 Jahren nicht mehr befischt, daher kann ich auch nichts empfehlen. Früher habe ich viel getwistert. Im Winterhafen war ich eher selten. Die größten Barsche habe ich im Becken gefangen, wo früher die schwimmende Werkstatt war. Aber auch im Winter mit einem kleinem Mistwurm und Winkelpiker habe ich damals gut gefangen - von Rheinanken bis Barsch - alles war möglich. Wie es jetzt ist weiß ich nicht. Aber Barsch und Zander sind sicher noch vorhanden.

lg


----------

